# How soon is too soon to get another rat after one passes away? Your opinion?



## syrcaid (Jul 22, 2010)

So question: How soon is too soon to get another rat after one passes away? Does does it matter at all?

My first generation of rats has now passed away. They were brothers and I was lucky to have one for 2 years and 9 months and his brother for 3 years and 2 months. 

The first rat, when he died, sort of broke me a little. He had a suspected pituitary tumor and had to be handfed for 8 weeks before I put him down, 4x a day. I spent so much time with that rat that it was really traumatic on my psyche and I was a mess afterwards when he was gone. I work for a vet hospital, so I put him down myself at 11pm one night. We got two babies shortly afterwards and I realized that it's really kind of impossible to replace a special rat. They are all so different and have such unique personalities, you will never get another just like them. My two new babies cheered me up tremendously. I needed something happy in my life so I didn't dwell on the tragic end of the other one.

I have now recently lost his brother. This one developed aggressive, fast growing tumors near his left arm and he went downhill very quickly. It was easy to make the decision to put him down because it was very obvious when he was ready to go. Like his brother, I took him myself to my work along with my husband and put him down myself. I had to laugh as I masked him down with Sevo so he'd go to sleep before his injection, that he started boggling right then, despite the pain he had been in. My husband looked at me and said "Look, he's saying thank you, mommy. Good bye." I will forever have that moment burned into my memory, as a very sad, but happy memory of the last time I saw Darwin alive. 

So now, I seek to again bring new rats into my home. Not to replace Darwin, because that would be impossible. He was just such a special sweet boy, especially in his old age. But because I know that I can offer a few fortunate souls a good home and safety and any medical care that they would ever need in their life time. I have the room in my cage. Not to mention the obvious, having a new baby in the home would bring me happiness in a sad time. As well as the fact that there is the ever-present thought of what happens to 80% of those rats out in the world, in pet stores or from "back yard breeders", to live a short life in a small cage or be fed to a reptile.

I know that some people think that it's "disrespectful" of the memory of your recently deceased pet to bring another in and to "replace" the one that passed away, but I don't see it that way, at least not with my rats. They are so special and unique, you will never have another just like them. I feel very fortunate to have my little rat friends in my life, each bringing something special.

What is your opinion on this? I'm just curious how others think.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's hard, because others accuse you of "replacing" the deceased animal. Since you can honestly feel that you aren't doing this, whenever you are ready.

For me, I've replaced a dear bird within 24 hours. Alternately, I've spent two months starring sadly into cages trying to figure out if I was replacing a beloved individual, filling a hole, or taking an ill-found opportunity.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

My first rat death happened when she was really young, leaving her sister by herself. I took cues from my remaining girl and got her a new buddy. She was miserable without her sister because they were inseparable. She started to get depressed and I knew I couldn't let her live alone. I got the new girl about five days after the other died (my parents got back from vacation) and then took a couple weeks to introduce them. My brother asked me about how I was so quick to replace my baby, but like you said, they're all different. This new one is nothing like my old girl. I basically got her for the health and happiness of my remaining girl. I'd say whenever you feel ready, and you've mourned your losses, just go for it if it feels right to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that sometimes when we are so deeply bothered by a pet's death it is very easy to go into shock and be numb to the pain and we immediately buy another companion to "replace" the animal because we feel like we are missing a big part of us... 

Myself, I think I would allow myself to grieve for several days, and also allow my pet to grieve. Obviously our pets can become miserable after losing a friend, so can we, and when we bottle these emotions up it's when it becomes the hardest. If you need to cry about it, by all means you should cry, while you're at it pull your rat out of its cage and mourn with it. Do not force yourself to exert more energy to try and get your rat moving and bounding around the room, if your rat wants to sit on your lap unhappily let it be. I firmly believe that if rats can sense other animals and phenomenons like pheromones they are also perfectly capable of feeling our energy and emotions and somehow, sharing this sad time with your pet makes it much more meaningful to me and I also think it will comfort your pal... This way I would feel much less like I am just replacing my animal and afterwards I would make my next decision about picking up a new companion. It is just my opinion but I think that running to the store 24hrs after a loss is too little time to remember the wonderful memories you had and pay your respects and makes me feel better because I let my emotions out.

Losing any animal is extremely difficult, especially those you've had for years and grown up with, but for some reason our rats are very special and hit me in a very different way. Something about seeing one furball in a hammock instead of two or three or four or seven is beyond saddening and makes my heart feel heavy.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I just had my boy pass away, I'm still mourning him. I have his mate and pups (i had got him fixed and he passed away after the surgery). I won't be getting another male any time soon though. He will be fondly remembered through his beautiful children


----------

